# So I haven't seen my toad in awhile.



## Fowlertoad (Jun 23, 2017)

I know this probably isn't the appropriate place but I posted to the toad section I don't think anyone really checks that. I also can't find any decent information about american toads beyond the basics. So Its been I think 4 days since I've seen him. He usually comes out from whatever hole hes in when I open the top. I understand they hibernate but its the middle of summer. I found them both a day apart and they were very skinny. I've had them for a month and half. the one that's missing ate close to 20 bugs a day(a mixture of small crickets and mealworms) he got pretty fat. So I don't know if hes just had his fill and is thinking its a good time to get in a hole and sleep or if hes down in the dirt dead somewhere? I don't want to go and start digging around just to wake him up. How long would it take before it starts to smell? I also have springtails in there. Would they be capable of eating the whole thing?

I've been freaking out a little bit inside. He was awesome. So bold. I hope he's not dead.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

I've had frogs disappear for months at a time, and assumed them gone, and even stopped feeding for the most part, only to find them fat and healthy months later. Toads are such good burrowers too, I wouldn't worry too much. 20 bugs a day is a lot! When I kept toads that is about how much they ate every week, so your guy probably has it in him to last for at least a month or two with those fat stores I'd guess.


----------



## Fowlertoad (Jun 23, 2017)

Thank you. That makes me feel better. He was really fat the last time I saw him. I guess I'll know if I start to smell something.


----------



## Leuklover (Jul 18, 2016)

Any update on your buddy?


----------



## Fowlertoad (Jun 23, 2017)

Nope. I still haven't seen him. its strange. There is two. The one I can't find was always above ground hanging out and the other one always burrowed but usually kept one eye sticking out so you could find him easily. It has completely switched around. the burrower is now above ground all the time. I'am basing my whole game plan right now on I'm hoping I would smell him if he had died. 

I will let you know when he comes up. I've slowed down on feeding for the other one. Instead of 15-20 its more like 8-10 now. I want to add something a little softer to their diet to make digestion easier. What would be most realistic to culture myself? I don't want to deal with moths.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

They would probably like small earthworms, which you could harvest or culture in your yard. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fowlertoad (Jun 23, 2017)

He came back up!!! He looks so skinny. He was making little bird sounds last night before he came up. he spent his time behind that rock


----------

